# Long Term Rental near Huercal-Overa



## Jools9999 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi all, need some help. Myself, my other half and our dog are looking to move out to the Huercal-Overa area in early May 2008 and are looking for a long term rental for around 10-12 months while we have a villa built. We would like to pay around 450 euros max (less if possible!) and need something with parking and a closed in area for the dog. I've trawled through the internet but sometimes it comes down to who you know! Any help would be appreciated if anyone knows of anything available.

Also, we need to find work when we get there, my other half has quite a few skills suchs as plastering, plumbing, tiling etc but is also a qualified Sky Engineer and would prefer to stay doing that. Are there any companies in the local area for Sky? I do admin work and speak a little Spanish but am a long way from being bi-lingual. Are there many English companies in the area needing english admin? Can you recommend any employment agencies etc?

Big thank you in advance for any assistance! Julia


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jools9999 said:


> Hi all, need some help. Myself, my other half and our dog are looking to move out to the Huercal-Overa area in early May 2008 and are looking for a long term rental for around 10-12 months while we have a villa built. We would like to pay around 450 euros max (less if possible!) and need something with parking and a closed in area for the dog. I've trawled through the internet but sometimes it comes down to who you know! Any help would be appreciated if anyone knows of anything available.
> 
> Also, we need to find work when we get there, my other half has quite a few skills suchs as plastering, plumbing, tiling etc but is also a qualified Sky Engineer and would prefer to stay doing that. Are there any companies in the local area for Sky? I do admin work and speak a little Spanish but am a long way from being bi-lingual. Are there many English companies in the area needing english admin? Can you recommend any employment agencies etc?
> 
> Big thank you in advance for any assistance! Julia


SKY is illegal in Spain. There are no official agents, however there are lots of independent companies that deal with TV satellite systems, inclusing SKY

Try going to Costa Blanca News online


----------

